# Steps to Clean Your Clubs and Improve Your Game



## behing19

How can you achieve better golfing results? Start by cleaning your clubs. It really can be that simple. Better contact comes from clean clubs with nothing in the grooves. Clubs cannot always do what they are designed to do if they are not clean. Even one small piece of dirt can make a huge difference. 

You need all the help you can get and a clean set of clubs is a great start to playing better golf. You already have to deal with the elements of the hot sun, the rain, or even the wind. Why make it worse with dirty clubs? These conditions are never easy to play in, but they become harder with dirty golf clubs. 

Your clubs won't clean themselves and it's up to you to get them sparkling. You need to clean them as thoroughly as possible. With cleaner clubs, you can perform better, they will last longer, and they will give you a better chance from any type of grass. 

How should you clean your golf clubs? 

There are a couple of choices when it comes to cleaning your clubs: 1) a cleaning kit can be purchases from nearly any golf shop. 2) Clubs can be cleaned at home and while you are on the golf course. Here are some tips to help you do it yourself. You will need a bucket, a mild type of soap (dish soap works best), an old toothbrush or a good cleaning brush (not a wire brush), and a clean towel for drying your clubs. Now, let's get to cleaning! 

1) Start by filling your bucket with small amount of the soap and hot water. This will make it sudsy. You need to put in enough water to cover the heads of your clubs. 

2) Now, place your club head sin the water, but be careful to keep the ferrules dry or you could damage them. Let your clubs soak for 10 minutes. This will help to loosen all the dirt and make it easier for you to clean your clubs. 

3) Scrub each club until it is good and clean. You want to remove all the dirt, grass, and other things that get in the grooves and become stuck to the face. If the dirt doesn't come off right away, soak your clubs again and go through the process once more time. 

4) Rinse each club thoroughly with another bucket or with running water. You might get a little wet while cleaning, but there's nothing wrong with that. 

5) The last thing you need to do is make sure the clubs are fully clean. Check the grooves and make sure nothing is in them. Now, all you have to do is use your towel to dry your clubs. 

Just knowing you have clean clubs in your bag can help give you confidence and help you play better golf. Not to mention, clean clubs give you crisper shots with a better flight towards the green. You can now go play golf and know your clubs are clean.


----------



## FrogsHair

I agree that a clean club will help the golfer achieve optimum performance with their chosen ball flight. I clean my club(s) after every shot. Just a habit I have. Plus, by cleaning a club, the golfer won't be causing a lot of unnecessary damage to the club face. 

Now her's a question. How many golfers do you see, when at the driving range, clean their club after every practice shot? Very few if any. These are the folks who will be wearing out their sticks way too soon.


----------

